# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  BOB Suggestion

## jerrynj

Hi all. Whenever i post a thread it is shortly followed by a link to a similar thread that has already been posted but I am gonna put this out anyway lol. I have looked over many lists of items people carry in their bags and I am always surprised to see most people don't carry ziplock freezer bags. I first grabbed some when I was going on an overnight fishing trip to keep fillets in and I discovered how useful they are. I bought a new box, discarded the box and rolled the bags up with a rubber band.
    First off, You can keep everything water proof. I put my first aid kit, fire starting materials, personal hygiene items, snacks, etc....in the bags to keep them dry and organized.
    They also have many practical uses such as water containers, forage basket and so on... There are so many uses for them.

I could be wrong, but I haven't seen freezer bags on any checklists so I wanted to let people know that the option is out there and I wouldn't pack a bag without them.

----------


## hunter63

Good tip....Thanks.

They are used, at least I use them .....but maybe not spelled out as an item....it's something you put other things "IN'....as it were.
Contractor garbage bags as well....

Kinda a poor mans "dry bag".

----------


## Sarge47

I quit using them for the most part as I've found them to be pretty flimsy in the longer haul.  If I'm storing things in them for a week or less, they do fine; however, as time goes by the zip-lock tops fall apart...or so it's worked that way for me.  I've switched over to the small, waterproof pouches made my Coleman and their Canadian outlet:

http://www.amazon.com/3-Pc-Waterproo...amping+dry+bag

http://www.amazon.com/SPLASHPROOF-PO...oleman+dry+bag

----------


## finallyME

I use freezer bags for cooking.  I put dry oatmeal in it, then poor boiling water in and let sit.  After about 5 minutes, I eat out of the bag.  When I am done, I close up the bag, no dishes.  I also use them to put my baby wipes in.

----------


## Highhawk1948

I always carry the heavy duty ones.  A lot of uses.

----------


## SLVRBK

I store everything in my BOB in them (gallon size or bigger). Sometimes I go two or three deep, meaning I put my stuff in a bag and put that bag in another bag. It allows for a multilayer water resistance for your gear, more bag(s) when you need one and obviously takes little to no extra space. The bags can be used for anything from storage to insulation for your hands and feet when its cold.

----------


## intothenew

On  foot, yes my FAK and PSK as well as many other items are gathered into freezer bags.

On the Motorcycles, where the "cycles" are more frequent, trash compactor bags.

----------


## hunter63

I have used a heavy duty plastic Visqueen , (can be made for garbage bags)....sort of a set of "bib's for riding motor cycles in the winter.

Didn't have a full set of leathers, so cut out the two legs, and a chest shield ....stick the legs into the top of your socks, pull up pants, then button up shirt.......
Really breaks the cold air at 60 MPH.....

----------


## Rick

Now I'm gonna be all week-end getting that picture out of my head. Thanks. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## mistersir

i will never be able tp get that picture out of my head

----------


## mistersir

i also suggest to bring 3or4 bandanas they r useful in some many ways

----------


## senna

bags yes, ziplock, no.  I favor the little wiretie sort of thing that bread wrappers come with. I've used rubber bands, too. both have other uses, of course.

----------


## chinookpilot77

I keep a couple in my larger bag, along with some walmart bags.  (I generally don't wear them as tank tops though)

For the smaller bags, day kits, I generally don't bother.

----------


## DSJohnson

I agree they are extremely useful and very easy to acquire.  I also agree that they are not often listed on the "top ten things you need in your kit" lists. I personally use the one and two gallon freezer bags a lot.

----------


## timjones922

I have several extra zip locks, and put the majority of my contents in them in my bag. I also carry at least two large trash bags in there.

----------

